# VK | Major website glitch



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/19)

Hi everyone,

We have had a major website glitch, It seems to be corrected now but all orders placed from 3:30pm on Thursday (30-05-2019) until 6pm on Friday (31-05-2019) have all been cleared /deleted off the system and will need to be replaced please. Please just put the original order number in the notes and if there is anything you are unable to order - put it in the notes too.

As the stock has been sent out but has not been removed off the system there are going to be discrepancies in our stock numbers which we are working hard to correct.

So please be patient as we try sort this out, this has affected all orders, the ones you have already received, the open orders, orders in printing – everything.

We will be manually re-placing the orders which we have on record(IE orders which have already been processed/packed and shipped but for those of you with orders which were still in an open status, or if you have not received a notification to say your payment has been received or a notification to say your order has been printed for processing, please forward us the email received from our system when you placed the order so we can re-place the order manually for you.

Please send the emails to sharri@vapeking.co.za and karen@vapeking.co.za


----------

